# Firestick Remote Control



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2019)

My Amazon Remote Control stopped working today!! I checked on Amazon and they wanted $29+ for a replacement!! The entire Firestick costs $39+ !!!

Checked on YouTube for a fix and found a video with 3 steps to repair mine.

Step one was to remove the batteries for 30 seconds (Newly charged batts).It worked!! I   YouTube!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2019)

Have you tried replacing the batteries?  I have found they need replacing quite often.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Have you tried replacing the batteries?  I have found they need replacing quite often.


I have switched most of my battery operated devices to rechargeable batteries, so yes I keep them charged. 

Another fix was to hold down the on button for 10 seconds.

The last one was to unplug the power cord for 30 seconds..


----------



## charry (Aug 30, 2019)

my remote for my TV the batteries  are screwed in....never seen anything like it ....


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 30, 2019)

charry said:


> my remote for my TV the batteries  are screwed in....never seen anything like it ....


I don't understand. All batteries need replacing. So what do you do?


----------



## charry (Aug 31, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I don't understand. All batteries need replacing. So what do you do?





i have to unscrew it, but...the screw head has gone....so we just shake it , and it works again....ive only had the tv a year camper.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> My Amazon Remote Control stopped working today!! I checked on Amazon and they wanted $29+ for a replacement!! The entire Firestick costs $39+ !!!
> 
> Checked on YouTube for a fix and found a video with 3 steps to repair mine.
> 
> Step one was to remove the batteries for 30 seconds (Newly charged batts).It worked!! I   YouTube!!


I love Youtube!!  I had my kindle reader do that, just stop, and found the answer for it somewhere online, but often, it is on youtube  Mine I just was to hold down the Start button for 20 seconds or so.  It actually fired right back up!!


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 20, 2019)

For emergencies (when did a broken remote become an emergency?) there is an app on your smartphone - Google Play, make sure it is the free one.  Don't have an iPhone could be an app there.


----------

